# "Kitec" is history and Rehau PEX )Plumbing is almost history too.



## 22rifle

> *october 31, 2008*
> *important Ipex Product Announcement*
> Effective October 31, 2008, Ipex Will Discontinue The Production And The Sale Of Warmrite Floor� Pipe, Fittings And Accessories For The North American Hydronic Heating Market.
> Unfortunately, The Warmrite Product Line No Longer Meets The Business Targets That Ipex Requires. Increased Competitive Pressures And Poor Market Conditions Have Resulted In The Continuing Decline Of Warmrite Sales And Profitability.
> Select Warmrite Components Will Remain In Our Inventory For A Period Of Time In Order For Customers To Complete, Maintain And Service Their Heating Systems. Our Current Limited Warranty Will Continue To Apply To All Warmrite Products Installed.
> Ipex Would Like To Thank You For Your Continued Support. We Look Forward To Servicing Your Future Plastic Piping System Needs With Our Broad Offering Of Core Products. We Will Be Pleased To Work With You To Resolve Any Inconvenience That This Product Discontinuation May Cause.
> For Further Information Please Contact Your Local Ipex Customer Service Representative.





> rehau Has Announced A Strategic Shift Away From The Production And Sale Of Commodity Products, And Will Exit Municipal Pvc Pipe Manufacturing And Supply In Canada, As Well As Its Business As A Pex Plumbing Systems Supplier In The United States And Canada.
> 
> Production Of Municipal Pvc Pipe Will End As Of Oct. 31, 2008, With Sales Continuing Through March 31, 2009. The Company Will Also Support Pex Plumbing Systems Orders Through March 31, 2009, And Will Provide Full-scale Customer Assistance To Ensure A Smooth Transition Into Alternative Plumbing Systems Product Lines Thereafter.



Crap!


----------



## Protech

Good riddance. I was never a fan of Rehau. They always quoted the highest prices.


----------



## uaplumber

One word. :yes:UPONOR!!!!


----------



## Protech

For new construction, yes. I wouldn't use uponor for service/remodel/repiping. It too slow and bulky. I go zurn or viega for that. That's just my preference. I won't knock you for using Uponor though. I think they make a good product.


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> For new construction, yes. I wouldn't use uponor for service/remodel/repiping. It too slow and bulky. I go zurn or viega for that. That's just my preference. I won't knock you for using Uponor though. I think they make a good product.


Zurn? I'll pass on that one!

http://www.zurnclassaction.com/?gclid=CMPG8auqy5ECFQY1gQodwyVtyw


----------



## Protech

I've used them for over 10 years. In that time I had 2 fittings leak. It was a casting defect on 2 90s. They leaked when tested immediately. I had the opportunity the go back to a house that I built an addition on to many years ago to remodel it. My fittings are still in the wall, leak free. I pulled a few out and checked them out. Other than a thin layer of corrosion on the inside(mild surface dezincification) they look just like they day they were installed and showed no signs of embrittelment. I did freak when I heard of the Zurn lawsuits, but it seams localized to certain areas and showed up quickly after installation(1-2 years). I haven't heard of any problems within 500 miles of me. I you know something that I don't please bring me up to speed.


----------



## 22rifle

Protech said:


> Good riddance. I was never a fan of Rehau. They always quoted the highest prices.


I pay between 17 and 22 cents per foot for 1/2" Rehau depending on the quantity.


----------



## Protech

How bout fittings and rings?


----------



## 22rifle

Protech said:


> How bout fittings and rings?


Oh, you talking Everlock? Or crimp?

If Everlock then yes, I agree. But why not use a superior pipe even if you still crimp the fittings?

Everlock was worth the cost in my opinion.


----------



## Scott K

It's sad to hear Rehau is getting out of it. Their Everloc system is the cats arse and it's still the only fitting system available where I live that is approved to be encased in concrete should you need to repair it, plus their manifolds were good quality and much cheaper than the Wirsbo stuff. 

What people need to realize, is Ipex hasn't just stopped making Pex-Al-Pex Kitec (they are still going to make the PERT-AL-PERT version for domestic hot & cold water), Ipex is getting out of the heating business all together essentially.


----------



## Protech

crimp



22rifle said:


> Oh, you talking Everlock? Or crimp?
> 
> If Everlock then yes, I agree. But why not use a superior pipe even if you still crimp the fittings?
> 
> Everlock was worth the cost in my opinion.


----------



## Protech

Just by coincidence I had a service call today on a pex system. The home owner installed a kitchen faucet in his mobile home. The original setup was Zurn pex with brass fittings (not bronze) installed in 1998. He had cut the 1/2" swivel fittings off the faucet and ran stainless braided supply tubes down to 3/8"odx5/8"od compression couplings with plastic ferrules on the pex side. They blew off and flooded his cabinets. He said that other than his screw up with using the wrong fittings, he's never had a leak.

You can see the "98" printed on the pipe.
Sorry for the crappy cam phone pics. I forget my camera.



Redwood said:


> Zurn? I'll pass on that one!
> 
> http://www.zurnclassaction.com/?gclid=CMPG8auqy5ECFQY1gQodwyVtyw


----------



## 22rifle

Protech said:


> crimp


11 cents for 1/2" Rehau crimp rings.


----------



## Protech

wow, that's cheap


----------

